# Italy: Art Springs to Life in Gardens near Rome



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2009)

Italy: Art Springs to Life in Gardens near Rome - by Susan Spano, Los Angeles Times Travel

The American Horticultural Society sometimes offer study tours in Italy, including the Gardens of Florence, scheduled for May 22-30th. ph:1-800-777-7931   www.ahs.org

Grandi Giardini Italiani has information about some of Italy's best gardens:
www.grandigiardini.it


Richard


----------

